# Vernünftiges Datenbank-Plugin Für Eclipse



## Tobias (5. Feb 2008)

Hi,

ich suche ein gutes Datenbank-Plugin, quasi ein PhpMyAdmin für Eclipse. Es geht um eine MySQL-Datenbank mit der mein Programm zusammenarbeiten muss - ich hab einfach keine Lust immer noch einen Apache im Hintergrund laufen zu haben und immer wieder zum PhpMyAdmin rüberwechseln zu müssen.

Ausprobiert habe ich bisher QuantumDB, aber damit ist es anscheinend nicht vernünftig möglich, Clob-Spalten zu editieren ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

www.minq.se/products/dbvis/

Ist zwar kein Eclipse-Plugin, aber sehr gut.


----------



## ms (6. Feb 2008)

http://jfacedbc.sourceforge.net

ms


----------



## Tobias (6. Feb 2008)

DBVisualizer sieht tatsächlich sehr gut aus - wenn nicht noch jemand ein richtig gutes Eclipse-Plugin vorschlägt werde ich mir den wohl holen.

JFaceDB wird auf Sourceforge nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (und läuft wohl auch nicht unter Eclipse 3.3), die kommerzielle Version läßt sich aber lustigerweise nicht kaufen ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein DB-Tool nichts in Eclipse zu suchen, da es nichts mit Java-Entwicklung zu tun hat. Durch so große Plugins wird Eclipse nur unnötig träge.


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Feb 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach hat ein DB-Tool nichts in Eclipse zu suchen, da es nichts mit Java-Entwicklung zu tun hat. Durch so große Plugins wird Eclipse nur unnötig träge.



naja es gibt ja auch sowas wie PHPEclipse usw.
das hat meist garnixmehr mit Java zutun


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach hat ein DB-Tool nichts in Eclipse zu suchen, da es nichts mit Java-Entwicklung zu tun hat. Durch so große Plugins wird Eclipse nur unnötig träge.



[ironie]Ach herrje. Dann könnten wir unseren Laden hier dicht machen. Unsere Anwendung die wir hier gerade entwickeln basiert auf Eclipse ... Verdammt.[/ironie]


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ironie]Ach herrje. Dann könnten wir unseren Laden hier dicht machen. Unsere Anwendung die wir hier gerade entwickeln basiert auf Eclipse ... Verdammt.[/ironie]



[ironie]Und? Haste das Datenbank-Plugin schon fertig?[/ironie]


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ironie]Und? Haste das Datenbank-Plugin schon fertig?[/ironie]



Hat ja keiner gesagt dass wir hier ein Datenbankplugin basteln. *kopfschüttel*

--> back to topic <--


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

Ironie-Tags benutzen aber selber nicht verstehen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2008)

Okay, doch wieder offtopic.
Wenn du der "Ich-kann-Ironie-Tags-richtig-setzen-aber-du-nicht" Typ bist, dann erklär uns/mir doch bitte wo hier Tags hingepasst hätten?



			
				tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach hat ein DB-Tool nichts in Eclipse zu suchen, da es nichts mit Java-Entwicklung zu tun hat. Durch so große Plugins wird Eclipse nur unnötig träge.


----------



## Tobias (6. Feb 2008)

Ich bau mir für fast jede meiner Anwendungen ein eigenes Eclipse. Und wenn wie derzeit der Fall eine Anwendung permanent auf die Datenbank zugreift und ich für meine Arbeit entsprechend häufig die Datenbank angucken muss, sehe ich keinerlei Grund KEIN Datenbank-Plugin in Eclipse integriert zu haben.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2008)

Je mehr Plugins umso länger dauert das Starten von Eclipse, umso größer das Risiko auf Konflikte bei der Installation/ Update von anderen Plugins, umso mehr Speicherbedarf, umso mehr Chancen für Fehler etc. pp.

Ich halte viele Eclipse Plugins für mittelmässig bis gut, spezielle Tools haben/können oft mehr, allerdings ist es aufwändig für jeden Aspekt eines Projektes ein eigenes Tool einzusetzen.

Daher ist es sicher keine schlechte Idee ein eigenes DB Tool zu benutzen, da man DBs so gut wie immer braucht, auch wäre man dann unabhängiger von der IDE.

Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden, wenn er denn die Wahl hat.


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bau mir für fast jede meiner Anwendungen ein eigenes Eclipse. Und wenn wie derzeit der Fall eine Anwendung permanent auf die Datenbank zugreift und ich für meine Arbeit entsprechend häufig die Datenbank angucken muss, sehe ich keinerlei Grund KEIN Datenbank-Plugin in Eclipse integriert zu haben.



Jeder so, wie er mag. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit zu sehr aufgebohrten Eclipsen und versuche meine Installation möglichst klein zu halten -- zumal Europa schon sehr viel Zeug mitbringt und ich manchmal die IDE 2 oder 3 mal gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss.


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2008)

@Tobias

Jupp, so ähnlich seh ich's auch.

>> Ich bau mir für fast jede meiner Anwendungen ein eigenes Eclipse.

Ähm, du meinst du hast eine eigene Eclipse-Java-IDE Installation für jede deiner zu entwickelnden Anwendungen? Oder entwickelst du Eclipse RCP Anwendungen?


----------



## Tobias (6. Feb 2008)

Ich habe für alle größeren Anwendungen mit speziellen Anforderungen eine eigene Eclipse-Version als IDE. Geht oft nicht anders, weil ich in verschiedenen Teams arbeiten muss, die unterschiedliche teameigene Standards bezüglich Versionen, Plugins etc haben, andererseits habe ich oft genug auch mit Anwendungen zu tun, die recht spezielle Plugins brauchen: PHPEclipse oder AJDT zum Beispiel. Ich habe da bessere Erfahrungen mit gemacht, mir jeweils nur das zu laden, was gerade nötig ist.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für pure Java-Anwendungen mit weniger als einem Mann-Monat Umfang oder dergleichen, die bau ich in einem einfachen Standard-Eclipse zusammen. Aber bei fetten Individuallösungen mit Application Server, eigener GUI-Bibliothek etc, halte ich das lieber sauber getrennt.

Alles in allem habe ich durchschnittlich drei verschiedene Eclipse-Varianten gleichzeitig installiert.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## kama (6. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich empfehle:

http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/

zwar kein PlugIn aber funktioniert klasse...auf Linux/Windows etc. auch CLOB kann das Teil auch editieren...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

